# Gothic Mirror Build



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi all, i've been busy this season with work and with a ton of research & promotion for a new Hilarious House of Frightenstein documentary coming out.

But..i found some time to work on this.
I was going to wait until it's finished to post, but a certain pumpkin had other plans..and others might be inspired by it.

donated mirror:
before









installed leds and then mirror film on some free glass,
added some items made from hot glue in various molds:
after


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks great! I have everything to make a mirror too...expect the mirror! lol


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks guys, glad you like..

i was still adding speakers & a foubanger to have it motion activated,
but someone offered to buy it for year-round use in thier home, so it's lights only now.

It's not even properly finished and they want to take it..lol.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang, one mighty fine mirror


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

I've made another since selling that first mirror.

The new one has Mike's nano fourbanger, a speaker and 12v led strip lighting.

Seems the cheap china clone nano's don't run well on 12v.
Lots of google results of people smoking thier nanos that way.
I think it might be too high a draw from the 5v heating it up in my case, or cheap parts.

I was running an LM386 amp off the nano 5v line and it started to smoke when i powered the VIN with 12v..i pulled power in time.

So a quick & dirty solution was using a small usb car lighter adapter as a step down tranformer,
feeding 12v to the leds & amp and 5v to the nano's usb input.

stupid like a fox!

When triggered it plays a montage of famous "movie mirror" sound-bites,
over a spooky backing track of screams n moans..etc.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful mirror


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Each one gets better and better Edward, LOVE it! If you keep on, you're going to have a business of making haunted mirrors for a living. Really creative and unique, I love how the skull's eyes sync with the LED's around the mirror.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are the mirror king


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks guys & gals...it's hard to capture the effect on camera.
The mirror reflects much clearer in person.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow that mirror is awesome!! It's made to perfection. I've always had a thing for creepy mirrors.


----------

